# Problems with the case



## ToxiKat (Sep 18, 2009)

so...i bought a new case...and when i start my computer it tells me this: usb connectors are over...i dont know the whole phrase but is an error about the usb...what could it be?


----------



## ToxiKat (Sep 18, 2009)

forgot to tell...the model no is rja-dt 807 t


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

No way of knowing without the exact error message. Do you have all of the cables properly attached? Did you load all of the drivers? (USB drivers are typically included on the MB CD).


----------

